# Help with Motor Trade Policy



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Been offered a contract and Im looking at collecting and returning vehicles to and from a dealership, 

Is there a policy out there which is percific ? Im 30 with no accidents and clean licence if it helps and drive a 04 combo van 


Any help is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## range rover dea (May 27, 2007)

speek to loyd on her he does trader policys sure he can help nicechap to deal with


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

i got a good deal from loyd ,he knows what you will need ,give him a call hes a nice guy to deal with


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

call Lloyd at coversure from dw :thumb: very nice guy and has great knowledge


----------

